# Huge shout out to our local juice makers!



## Viper_SA (5/9/22)

So I just have to share this experience. Now back in the day, like 2015 when I really started vaping in earnest for the first time there were a lot of imported juice on the market. Brands like Suicide Bunny, Tarks. Five Pawns and the like come to mind. I loved these juices. Also, I like my juices a bit more pungent than most people. Like "in your face" flavor. Since my return to vaping in March 2021 I have not had one international juice. Only local. Well, I recently received two international juices as a gift, and they smell great, taste great on the finger test etc, buuuuuut, vaping them is a different story. Especially one of them. It's so concentrated that it almost tastes like I'm swirling the juice around in my mouth. Just too high %'s of flavoring in my opinion. It doesn't have a bad chemical taste or anything, and resembles the finger test perfectly, but it just tastes like "too much". I have to commend our local juice makers for getting things done right here. There's currently a few manufacturers whose juices I really love, and I think they need a special mention. Just because I feel they really deserve it. In no particular order, and bearing in mind I have not tested a whole heap of juices commercially available, they are 3rd World Liquids (my very first purchase on my return to vaping), Gdrops, Wiener Vape and Vapour Mountain.

Looking forward to trying more local gems. We don't have to feel inferior to international juice brands in any way, shape or form. Local is lekker!

Reactions: Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/22)

Great post and I can back you up on this @Viper_SA 

Our local juice makers are amongst the best in the world 

I have tasted quite a lot of juices in my time and I can confidently say that some of our local mixologists make better juices than the best I’ve tried from offshore 

Big shout out to the local juice makers who have captured my palate 

@Oupa from Vapour Mountain
@Rooigevaar from Wiener Vape 
@Naeemhoosen from JOOSE-E-LIQZ
Max from Vape King with their Fizz Apple Ice. 

There are several more and these are just the juices I have liked a lot but there are many top top juices locally

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/9/22)

Our local juices are most certainly on a par with internationals. I've tried (and reviewed) 200 coffee juices, of which I liked approx. 50% - irrespective of whether they were local or international!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

